# Tesco vouchers



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

if we book some crossings using Tesco Vouchers can we change the dates later

if so what is the cost

I have a lot of vouchers but not sure if we will be able to make specific bookings

advice would be good

aldra


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

If you redeem the vouchers from Tesco against eurotunnel, the e-tickets are valid for 6 months. So you do not need to "spend" them straight away.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

The Tesco deal is good but there are restrictions.
Travel has to start from Folkstone, single or return. That is you can pre book a return journey but if you want to leave the return booking until you're away, no good.(does that make sense?)
You can't book Flexiplus tickets. I think that's the one where you just turn up at the Tunnel.
You can't use them to book the short trip deals, We sometimes use the 5 day return which is already discounted.
You've got to book 14 days in advance.
You've got to book by phone.
When you exchange the vouchers you get a token code. Only one token code can be used per booking.

There's a page of the usual small print on the Tesco clubcard page advertising the tunnel:
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3223& bci=4294967191|Travel*4294958884|Transport
(that may work)
We always find it a little fiddly but worth it in the end, especially for the ease of taking the dog overseas.
Bryn


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

You can change date and time within the one year validity of the booking. I phoned up from Spain yesterday and changed the date of our return crossing and have altered dates and times several times in the past. You have to pay the difference if the cost of the new crossing is greater than the one previously booked


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Be careful......

On average a motorhome crossing has cost us about £60 with Eurotunnel. This is £20 worth of Tesco vouchers.

Tesco vouchers are currently worth double in store - so £20 = £40 in certain departments.

You can get ferry crossings for as little as £24 cash, so shop around.

I have started using my Tesco vouchers for meals out - four times the face value.

Once booked though, you can amend your crossing but pay any difference by card. You can amend as often as you like but you must travel within 12 months of the booking being made, so if you book today 5/11/13, then you complete travel by 4/11/14.

Russell


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Another confirmation that you can change Tesco Tunnel bookings as often as you want. We changed one booking 3 times, and as others have said, there is only a cost if the new fare is more expensive than the original. There are no administration fees. (However, there is no refund if the new booking costs less than the original.)

A couple of years ago we had a load of Tesco vouchers about to expire, but Eurotunnel didn't have fares available far enough in advance for us (think they'd got just 7 months ahead at that stage, and we wanted a booking about 10 months ahead). I rang Eurotunnel for advice. And they said, just book any dates that are available now, and when our new fares become available for the following season just telephone and change your dates, which is what we did.

With Tesco bookings I always research the price online immediately before telephoning to book / or change booking. Identify the exact crossing and price required. And then when speaking to the company I've always been able to book exactly what I've just seen online and at the online price.

All in all a very good and fair system.

Mike


----------

